# Interesting QSO



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Last Monday morning, 25th May, 2015. I had a very interesting QSO on 7135kHz with a couple of friends Jim, G0TFS/P and his brother Fred, G4SPR/P.
Jim was at Clapham Bottom (54:08:56N 002:22:53.7W) in the Yorkshire Dales and I was approx 8km away eastward in Horton in Ribblesdale (54:08:54N 002:17:42W). I was using an old FT101ZD with a G5RV antenna, both last used about 30 years ago, tuned up with great difficulty to approx 50 watts.
I found that Jim was weak but quite readable.
I was unable to hear Fred but Jim reported that Fred could hear me quite clearly.
And where was Fred? Well, Fred was approx 360 feet underground in the Sand Cavern at the bottom of Gaping Gill (54:08:58.1N 002:22:57.3W).

I find this quite surprising.

Regards, John, G4HOK.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Interesting. Maybe LW would have been better.


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Long wave coms have long since been successfully established using, I think 78kHz.
It was noticed some time ago that medium wave broadcast stations could be heard underground and it was decided to experiment on shorter wavelengths.

John.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Having a passing interest in caving these two devices were mentioned in Jim Eyre and John Frankland's "Race against Time" - web sites seem rather dated so I don't know how things have progressed http://www.scavalon.be/avalonuk/technical/radio1.htm 

http://bcra.org.uk/creg/heyphone/index.html


----------

